# Pennsylvania - For Sale: Salt Dogg 4000



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I have a 4 yard salt dogg SPHE 4000 for sale. Comes with all wiring and controller. The spreader was purchased 12/1/2015 so it has 2 seasons on it. The 550 that it was on we removed the flatbed and had a dump with central hydraulics installed so this spreader is no longer needed. The spreader was always inside when not in use both in season and off season cause the truck it was on is parked in a garage every night. The pictures are not the greatest because it is up on a shelf in storage right now in the shop. Location is Pittsburgh PA. Asking $4,500.00 Message me if interested.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Good seller, takes very good care of his equipment.


----------



## Malco (Oct 17, 2013)

Call me when convenient 
(859) 393-2526


----------



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Still available.


----------



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Sold please close out.


----------

